# Bailey broke her leg



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I was just about to leave for home depot to pick up some supplies to mount the glass for the sump...

then I heard my small dog howling in the back... i ripped like a bat out on hell to the back yard, she started shuffing towards me howling and baying like someone was beating her with her leg sticking out to the side..

i called my mom who gave me the number for the emerg clinic in langley so i called them... 300$ just to bring her in and an x-ray and will be a lot more after that...

not a wealthy person by any means.. i usually buy things check by check... hence I do not have the funds for that right now.. so i did not bring her to emerg.. decided to wait for today to bring her in to a clinic, last nigh a vet said to give her some asprin for the pain until tomorrow and dont feed her as a brocken leg requires sugery for a dog...

my dad is bringing her in today to see the vet... if its too expensive im hoping the vet will do the surgery anyways then she will be up for adoption :'(

hoping its not gonna come to that


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, i hope she gets better soon and is not to hard on u and the pocket, vets are sure expensive. Let us know how she is doing


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh no!!!!

thats terrible rach!

i also hope things work out..

do you know how this happend??


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thats so sad.... Please keep us posted.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I let you all know whats gonna happen
... I'm soooo praying its just a strain.. she was is a lot of discomfort when she was in the car.. kept on squeeking .. made me feel like a bad driver.. my dad said he will keep me updated


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

beN said:


> do you know how this happend??


have no idea what happened.. she was outside for a pee.. i wasnt watching her


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Awww... Baileys' the smaller one right? (I remember he was very cute) What breed was he again?


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure there's other ways than putting her up for adoption. 
I would gladly take her in if it comes to that, I would hate for a dog to have all that happen at once! We already have 2 dogs, one of which was passed around from house to house because of she had bad teeth, the dental bills were too high for a while. 
Keep me in mind if it comes to that please! 
Do you know how she broke her leg?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Awww... Baileys' the smaller one right? (I remember he was very cute) What breed was he again?


yea bailey was the smaller one

bad news..

the broke her carples in her "hock" and completly tore the ligament off that attaches to her paw :'(....

vet said its aparently poor breeding and even if I fix the one side which need surgery, the other side can do the same thing.. ..

Cost on the one side is $2500.00


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear that.....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that is horrible, you could always take her to a different vet. I know a lot of people frown down on Atlas but I have taken my pets there many times with good experiences. Although not for something this major. There are also places that offer help to low-income sometimes. Through them. Or you could call the SPCA see if they know who they are. One is called Citizen pet, I think it is just a lady who donates money for the cause. I hope everything works out for you. I would for sure get different quotes though for pricing.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

TCR said:


> yea bailey was the smaller one
> 
> bad news..
> 
> ...


I spent $1200 on my dog because she had some bad water and was throwing up and had the runs for a week. That being said my dog is a member of my family, and there is no amount of money that would keep me from helping her, whether I could afford it or not. I feel bad for you that you have these bills you cannot afford, but I feel worse for the dog that it has to sit in pain, perhaps you can put that big tank on hold? or sell it to raise the funds? The dog is the most important part here, not the money it will cost, but thats just me, maybe I am too soft


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

its going to require a specialist... and its 2500 before tax.. 

not counting antibiotics and pain meds

she has seperated meticarples and a fractured tendon


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

....and least fortunately be susceptible to future injuries. That's a tough one TCR, I'm really sorry to hear this.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry Summit but I do not find part of your comment to be very helpful. I am sure there are alot of things going on right now and probably guilt is one occurring on it's own. 
I do belive to some extent that people should have money to raise and care for there pets, but this is not always the case. Nor do I think it should be the only way. There are things in life that take precedence over our pets and it is "US" When I thought my cat may have had diabetes I was going to give her one test and that was it. I have my savings but sorry my education is more of a priority. It is not because I did not love her to death, I have had both them for 8 years and they are my family. There are many other things I would not do because of them. 
I have also seen people that fork out money for there pets but do not give them the attention they need. Many people who can not afford it appreciate their pets and the joy and love they bring. 
I hope you will be able to make a choice that you may not be happy with but you can live with. And do not think that because you may not be able to pay you were a poor owner, things happen. Don't let anyone get to you. It is your choice and it is going to be a difficult one. I hope everything works out thought.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

any way of going back at the breeder for $?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

also like candy said there r places out there. especially if she was a rescue dog.
and if it is a not so common surgery so they can get practice and research from it.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Sorry Summit but I do not find part of your comment to be very helpful. I am sure there are alot of things going on right now and probably guilt is one occurring on it's own.
> I do belive to some extent that people should have money to raise and care for there pets, but this is not always the case. Nor do I think it should be the only way. There are things in life that take precedence over our pets and it is "US" When I thought my cat may have had diabetes I was going to give her one test and that was it. I have my savings but sorry my education is more of a priority. It is not because I did not love her to death, I have had both them for 8 years and they are my family. There are many other things I would not do because of them.
> I have also seen people that fork out money for there pets but do not give them the attention they need. Many people who can not afford it appreciate their pets and the joy and love they bring.
> I hope you will be able to make a choice that you may not be happy with but you can live with. And do not think that because you may not be able to pay you were a poor owner, things happen. Don't let anyone get to you. It is your choice and it is going to be a difficult one. I hope everything works out thought.


Do not read more into what I am saying, nor accuse me of trying to guilt someone into a decision, I feel bad for the situation and cost, but more so for the dog, thats how its supposed to read, yes its unfortunate the costs, but lets not forget the most important thing, the pets health. It was not my intentions to make anyone feel guilty, sorry you took it that way! But definetly not my intentions.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

rach!

check this out..when we brought Duke in..they let us pay off the bill in peices..

see if you can work something out with them ...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> vet said its aparently poor breeding and even if I fix the one side which need surgery, the other side can do the same thing.. ..





TCR said:


> its going to require a specialist... and its 2500 before tax..
> 
> not counting antibiotics and pain meds
> 
> she has seperated meticarples and a fractured tendon





effox said:


> ....and least fortunately be susceptible to future injuries. That's a tough one TCR, I'm really sorry to hear this.


Thats a tuff one. Now you have to take that into concideration.) What is best for the little guy .Long term .....it could be unfair to both of you.



summit said:


> I spent $1200 on my dog because she had some bad water and was throwing up and had the runs for a week. That being said my dog is a member of my family, and there is no amount of money that would keep me from helping her, whether I could afford it or not. I feel bad for you that you have these bills you cannot afford, but I feel worse for the dog that it has to sit in pain, perhaps you can put that big tank on hold? or sell it to raise the funds? The dog is the most important part here, not the money it will cost, but thats just me, maybe I am too soft


I know I will take some flack for this.....It's commendable that you feel that way.... But some times it is the money. Not because its money but lack of it. The amount is staggering in this case if you live paycheck to paycheck.A hundred bucks a month ( doubt if they take payments though) is a lot of money to come up with for some people. I cant imagine what I would do in that position.I love my dog and would do anything to save her .But in a case like this where the possibility of it happening again? 
I would have a hard time with that one . You must take into consideration the pet . Is it fair to the little guy ? Think of the recovery plus the chance of having to go through it all again ...
Healthy dogs have a hard time in their later years as it is .Dogs with major surgeries have even a harder time.

My heart goes out to you TCR. Its a tough position to be in. There is no wrong decision ..the right one is the one YOU feel is best for you both and can live with.
bill


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> any way of going back at the breeder for $?


I got her from one of my friends who didnt want to care for her anymore..

so i dont think i can go after the breeder.. wish i could burn there place down (sorry but why would somone breed a injury prone dog:'()

when i first got her i gave her to a family as i already had a dog..

family gave her back and i tried giving her away again..

sadly she came back and i decided it wasnt fair anymore and i would keep her..

she has just learned not to wee in the house and jump on counter and i was bringing her to work daily..

of course now that im attached she somehow massacures her leg... I'm not gonna be able to pay for this.. if it was 1000 i would consider it...

shes in a quite a bit of pain too .. i hate to see her suffer, its not fair.. NOT an easy decision.. i was hoping to pawn her off on a millionair as she will need more work for sure later on..

and i learned something..

have get insurance for the other dog so this dosent happen again..

feel like a failer, 
one for not being able to pay for this as its a lot of money dropped and one time, 
also that i wasnt able to find a better home then myself


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

beN said:


> rach!
> 
> check this out..when we brought Duke in..they let us pay off the bill in peices..
> 
> see if you can work something out with them ...


if he didnt tell me that it can happen on the other side i would consider this.. tho its very much out of my price range



Aquaman said:


> Thats a tuff one. Now you have to take that into concideration.) What is best for the little guy .Long term .....it could be unfair to both of you.
> 
> I know I will take some flack for this.....It's commendable that you feel that way.... But some times it is the money. Not because its money but lack of it. The amount is staggering in this case if you live paycheck to paycheck.A hundred bucks a month ( doubt if they take payments though) is a lot of money to come up with for some people. I cant imagine what I would do in that position.I love my dog and would do anything to save her .But in a case like this where the possibility of it happening again?
> I would have a hard time with that one . You must take into consideration the pet . Is it fair to the little guy ? Think of the recovery plus the chance of having to go through it all again ...
> ...


Thanks bill...

it gonna be hard seeing as you cant touch her back end without her screaming or trying to bite.. i hate to say it ... but we might have to put her down


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> feel like a failer,
> one for not being able to pay for this as its a lot of money dropped and one time,
> also that i wasnt able to find a better home then myself


 LOL ... I call Bull on this one PLAESE SEE BELOW !!



TCR said:


> I got her from one of my friends who didnt want to care for her anymore.. so i dont think i can go after the breeder.. wish i could burn there place down (sorry but why would somone breed a injury prone dog:'()
> 
> when i first got her i gave her to a family as i already had a dog..
> 
> ...


Dont knock yourself out you did more for the little girl than anyone else was willing too. I am sure she has no regrets !


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Thats a tuff one. Now you have to take that into concideration.) What is best for the little guy .Long term .....it could be unfair to both of you.
> 
> I know I will take some flack for this.....It's commendable that you feel that way.... But some times it is the money. Not because its money but lack of it. The amount is staggering in this case if you live paycheck to paycheck.A hundred bucks a month ( doubt if they take payments though) is a lot of money to come up with for some people. I cant imagine what I would do in that position.I love my dog and would do anything to save her .But in a case like this where the possibility of it happening again?
> I would have a hard time with that one . You must take into consideration the pet . Is it fair to the little guy ? Think of the recovery plus the chance of having to go through it all again ...
> ...


Well re-reading my post I see how it can be taken wrong, it was hastily done. I apologize to anyone who felt the post was harsh most importantly TCR, it was poor timing, but it was honestly not meant that way. I am a very passionate dog lover, and my first thoughts was to the dog in pain and a quick resolution for its pain, and did not word it in the best way, I felt that point was being lost in the discussion. I did not intend it to come out the way it did, as I see TCR obvioulsly cares, and I realize everyone has different priorities and thats ok. I just wanted to raise the awareness that there is lots of options here, as sometimes under distress those options may not be as obvious, however I also realize that I do not know the whole story and the best decision is with the owner, its just so sad all around


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

dont feel bad. you gave her a loving home and it would have happened eventually who ever owned her. i would say amputate. many dogs lead really healthy lives 3 legged but it would put more strain on the healthy foot. it is alot of money for most people and a gamble in your case. not like they can guarantee full health after surgery. you are really stuck between a rock and a hard place. it would be an easier decision if they could predict how long b4 the other foot /feet goes. but i would ask about the amputation option if you really feel surgery is the way to go. sometimes the kindest thing we can do is put them down. spending all the money in the world may not end a pets suffering.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

summit said:


> Well re-reading my post I see how it can be taken wrong, it was hastily done. I apologize to anyone who felt the post was harsh most importantly TCR, it was poor timing, but it was honestly not meant that way. I am a very passionate dog lover, and my first thoughts was to the dog in pain and a quick resolution for its pain, and did not word it in the best way, I felt that point was being lost in the discussion. I did not intend it to come out the way it did, as I see TCR obvioulsly cares, and I realize everyone has different priorities and thats ok. I just wanted to raise the awareness that there is lots of options here, as sometimes under distress those options may not be as obvious, however I also realize that I do not know the whole story and the best decision is with the owner, its just so sad all around


im not offended.. tried posting her on craigslist for someone to take her to fix her

an encouraging woman phoned everywhere trying to help me out.. so i forked out the x rays to varify whats wrong.. i was hoping i was wrong and it was a monor thing.. ended up more severe then what i though it woud be


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

You could also just surrender her to the spca. I have had to do this with a bunnie and then they have the means to fix or not. And the option to adopt out later. I would give them a call and see what they say. Doesn't hurt like summit said know all your possible options then you can decide on the best course of action. 
Like Bill said don't be hard on yourself. Things happen. I'm sure she was happy being with you and had a very good life in your care.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> You could also just surrender her to the spca. I have had to do this with a bunnie and then they have the means to fix or not. And the option to adopt out later. I would give them a call and see what they say. Doesn't hurt like summit said know all your possible options then you can decide on the best course of action.
> Like Bill said don't be hard on yourself. Things happen. I'm sure she was happy being with you and had a very good life in your care.


it would be too pricey..

its not a "conventional break"


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well it was a hard decision. She got put down this afternoon. My dad loved that dog and we had a good cry. R.I.P my Bailey baby no pain now


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Such hard choices. Hopes your pup is out of discomfort what ever the means soon. Thoughts go out to your and yours during this crappy go.

Lisa


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's really too bad you had to made that hard decision. I'm glad she isn't in pain, hope I go peacefully too when I do.

Sorry TCR


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish it was preventable. Didn't think
it wAs gonna be so harsh. I hate October


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

A very hard decision for you. She is now in no pain and you did the right thing. Hugs to you.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss....I know its hard. We had to put our dog down after 13 plus years and was tough to do. We even knew it was coming but was still hard as hell .
Having a tragic thing happen as in your case is even more heart breaking and sad. You did the right thing though. She is in a better place...just over the "rainbow bridge." ( its a poem you may want to goggle.. after you grab a Kleenex )....Sleep well TCR .There is nothing more you could of done.
And rest assured she is gratefull for what you did do.
bill


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh TCR, you did what was best for both of you. I hope you find comfort knowing that she is in a better place, where she will no longer suffer. My heart is with you and your family during this difficult time . I agree have a look at the poem Bill has mentioned. Rest In Peace Bailey, you two will meet again.


----------

